# SS Kinnaird Head



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi guys anyone got any information or a photograph of SS Kinnaird Head 449gt.I believe she was built 1920 , lost 27th december 1940 after hitting a mine.Thames estuary
Foggy.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Kinnaird Head, 449grt, (A.F. Henry & MacGregor) had loaded a cargo of 450t of cement ar Rochester on the Medway for Lyness in the Orkney's. On the 27th December 1940 7 cables North of No.2 Buoy off Southend the ship detonated a mine, broke in two and sank killing 6 of the 9 man crew. The ship lay in two parts 1.8 cables off the Shoeburyness light house in 4 fathoms of water. Both sections of the ship were lifted and beached in August 1942 and later scrapped.

Tower Hill Memorial Panel 61

BOON, Able Seaman, JOHN EDWARD, S.S. Kinnaird Head (Leith). Merchant Navy. 27th December 1940. Age 63. 

JACK, Boatswain, JAMES, S.S. Kinnaird Head (Leith). Merchant Navy. 27th December 1940. Age 24. Son of James Jack, and of Jane Jack, of Gardenstown, Banffshire. 

MAIN, Fireman, JAMES, S.S. Kinnaird Head (Leith). Merchant Navy. 27th December 1940. Age 32. Son of David and Elizabeth Ann Main, of Aberdeen. 

OFFICER, Chief Engineer Officer, JOHN, S.S. Kinnaird Head (Leith). Merchant Navy. 17th December 1940. Age 61. Son of James and Margaret Officer. 

WEST, Able Seaman, FRANCIS WATT, S.S. Kinnaird Head (Leith). Merchant Navy. 27th December 1940. Age 21. Son of John and Ann West, of Gardenstown, Banffshire. 

WEST, Fireman, THOMAS, S.S. Kinnaird Head (Leith). Merchant Navy. 27th December 1940. Age 17. Son of Sarah West, of Gardenstown, Banffshire.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Forgot to add the National Maritime Museum has a photo of this ship for sale, though the letter C after the negative number denotes it is of poor quality

KINNAIRD HEAD (Br) 50.3 1921 General cargo, short sea ex GOWERIAN A F Henry & MacGregor Ltd
P11248 (5) C Under way, distant unsharp.

Historic Photographs Section, 
National Maritime Museum, 
Greenwich, 
London, 
SE10 9NF
Tel: +44 (0) 20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you very much I really appreciate your help wasnt sure how to navigate the N M M. site .The casualty list is very interesting as the bosun James Jack would have been a brother of the captain who survived, with very serious injuries,W W Jack .Ihavn,t been able to name the other two survivors. Thanks again Foggy.


----------



## Jessie Campbell (Dec 16, 2021)

My father James Hepburn was a survivor. He had his leg amputated and did not go back to sea. I believe the captain was also called Jack and he also had an amputation but did return to the sea. My father came from Gardenstown like the Jacks and West.


----------

